# Best Primer and Paint for new bathroom?



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

I know this has probably been asked before, but I really want a definate answer.

I just gutted my bathroom and put up new drywall, and just got it taped and mudded.

I got a few questions...

1) What is the best way to clean off the dust before priming?

2) what is the best primer to use on the newly taped and mudded drywall?

3) What is the best paint to use in a bathroom?


Thanks!


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

*Best Primer and Paint for Bathrooms?*

I posted this in the painting forum first, but no one has replied.

I know this has probably been asked before, but I really want a definate answer.

I just gutted my bathroom and put up new drywall, and just got it taped and mudded.

I got a few questions...

1) What is the best way to clean off the dust before priming?

2) what is the best primer to use on the newly taped and mudded drywall?

3) What is the best paint to use in a bathroom?


Thanks!


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Much as I am loathe to answer "what's-the-best..." -type of questions, I can quickly offer this:

(1) HEPA vac
(2) Benjamin Moore's "Fresh Start" latex acrylic primer
(3) Zinsser's PermaWhite Bathroom paint

That, I find, to be the "best" in my book but I'll bet my 'best' doesn't correspond to your 'best'. Never can and never will. 

But if you go by shear numbers of people who use this combo on a regular basis, and/or do this professionally, for pay, to satisfy not only oneself but others, then it _may_ be a starting point with validation, for a newbie.


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

the Zinsser Perma White says it has a 2 coat no prime. So I should still use a primer with this?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, on new drywall, it may be a toss-up between a primer + Zinsser or two coats of zinsser. I don't usually ask my paint to do more that one job at a time, so if it were me, I'd prime it with a good primer then apply Zinssers bathroom paint. One or two coats would depend on the final colour chosen and the level of excellence in coverage I could live with. 

But I would also make sure other bases are covered in a bathroom, like excess humidity control for one. Good fans...no, a really good fan exiting the house and wired in such a way as so it runs for the time during a shower and 10 minutes afterwards.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Because you might have just as well asked a car forum "what's the best car?"...no one answer and not everyone wants to submit his claims yet again.

"How long is a piece of string" and all that...just know that the best paint will look like hell if the other aspects of painting are glossed over and a best painter can make even cheap paint look good. It is all the other elements that, in combination, give a good result. 

In team sports terms, you need goaltending _and_ defense _and_ offense _and_ balance _and_ chemistry _and_ coaching _and_ desire to get a good result. No one element alone will carry you all the way.


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

OK so where do I buy this Benjamin Moore's Fresh Start?

Also, I just put in a fan, the bathroom never had one before. I also bought a timer switch at Home Depot that has different time settings on it.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

At your local Benjamin Moore paint stores.

With the fan running the way it should and vented to the outside (not into an attic) you should not have mould problems down the road. Mould happens when humidity levels are such that mould finds a suitable substrate to grow on, providing there's no anti-mould product in the paint being used...


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

I live in a small town, but I went to their website and a local building supply company carries it.

I will take your advice and use BM Primer, and 2 coats of Zinsser Perma White.

This will be going over new drywall, how many coats of primer? how long to let it dry before painting, and do I have to sand after priming before puting the first coat of paint on?

Sorry for all the stupid questions.


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

I went to my local building supply, and they did not have Fresh Start, but he said he had Benjamin Moore Super Spec Latex Primer/Sealer...

He recommended that so that is what I went with, since that is the only place where I live that sells Benjamin Moore.

Is this a good primer to use before the 2 coats of Zinsser Perma White?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, that's fine. SuperSpec is a grade below Fresh Start, I think.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> Yes, that's fine. SuperSpec is a grade below Fresh Start, I think.


 
yea, it is just not 100% acrylic but it will work fine. What I don't understand is why a BM dealer would not have Fresh Start?


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

they had one kind of fresh start, it was oil based, and it was to cover stains.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Vikeologist said:


> 1) What is the best way to clean off the dust before priming?


Tack cloth, Dry-Type Swiffer, or Wooster Dust Eater
In all tests, vacuuming is effective, but not the best 


Vikeologist said:


> 2) what is the best primer to use on the newly taped and mudded drywall?


Not much of diff. as regards to manufacturers


Vikeologist said:


> 3) What is the best paint to use in a bathroom?


It depends...
For any color, the flattest look, and ultra-low VOC..
BM's Aura "Bath and Spa"
For "white", never mind the stink, but really effective, Zinsser's Perma-White
There are many other alternatives...


----------

